# This work?



## MightyKing (Dec 28, 2000)

MONDAY-BICEPS & SHOULDERS & TRICEPS & ABS

TUESDAY-CHEST & TRICEPS & FOREARMS & ABS

THURSDAY-LEGS & BACK & ABS

FRIDAY-CHEST & BICEPS & FOREARMS & ABS


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 28, 2000)

I don't wanna do two chest days in a row though, do I?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2000)

You're working shoulders, then the next day working chest.  You need to either work chest and shoulders the same day or put a day or two of rest in between.

You are going to work triceps 2 days in a row...? why?

Why work chest 2 times per week? = overtraining!

Again, now you're working biceps the day after you work back...biceps get hit hard when working back.

I think you better go back to the drawing board on this one!


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 28, 2000)

two times per week for chest is overtraining? I don't think that is overtraining...I used to do it 2 times a week all the time..maybe not as hard as I would at home now...but, oh well, I'll redo it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everyone get on the chat thing


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2000)

I work each muscle group once every 6 days.


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 28, 2000)

geez...here we go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MONDAY-BICEPS & SHOULDERS & ABS & FOREARMS

TUESDAY-ABS & TRICEPS & CHEST

THURSDAY-LEGS & BACK & ABS & BICEPS

FRIDAY-TRICEPS & ABS & FOREARMS


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2000)

I would never try to work legs and back in the same work-out! Those are the two largest muscle groups.
Again, this would be overtraining on your bi's and tri's.
Biceps and triceps are very small muscles in relation to the rest of your body, and it's very easy to overtain them!

Here is my current work-out:

Day 1 Legs
Day 2 Off
Day 3 Chest, Tri's and Shoulders
Day 4 Off
Day 5 Back, Bi's and Traps
Day 6 Off
Day 7 Off


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 28, 2000)

Is it ok to work biceps and triceps on the same day or is that bad?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2000)

I've done it before, but it gave me tendinitus in my elbows. I've always ended up going back to the good 'ol back/bi's and chest/tri's work-outs. I even tried chest/bi's and back/tri's, didn't like that either.

But that is just me!


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 28, 2000)

how about this one..This time I actually thought it out longer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




day 1-biceps & shoulders
day 2-chest & forearms
day 3- rest
day 4-legs 
day 5-back & triceps

I don't know what else to put with legs though....


----------



## devastation25 (Dec 28, 2000)

HERE IS MY CURRENT ROUTINE

CHEST/BICEPS
db incline 3x4-8
weighted dips 2x8
db flat 3x8-12 
bb curl 3x4-8
db curl 2x10-12

LEGS 
squats 5x5 
leg press 1x15
SLDL 3x8-15
leg curls 2x12

SHOULDERS/TRICEPS 
OH Press 3x4-8
bb front raises 2x10-12
CG Bench 3x6-8
Pushdowns 2x10-12

BACK/TRAPS/CALVES 
chins ?x50
deadlifts 5x5
rows 2x6-8
db shrugs 2x8-15
calf raises 2x6-8
seated calf raises 2x10-20


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2000)

> Originally posted by MightyKing:
> *how about this one..This time I actually thought it out longer
> 
> 
> ...



That looks better! What are you going to do on day 6 and 7? Why not put an extra rest day between legs and back?


----------



## devastation25 (Dec 29, 2000)

he should still at least rotate day 1 and day 2.


----------



## Mr.Baseball (Dec 29, 2000)

devastation25 don't you like doing barbell bench?  My chest routine is=

Barbell flat bench
Barbell incline bench
Db flat flies
Db incline flies

THen I rotate the next week doing switching flies with db bench and incline db bench.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Dec 29, 2000)

MightyKing,

Everyone has given you some sound advice. But to be successful, there are allot of things you need to consider when putting an exercise program together. Sure, I could spit you out one right now but it might not do you justice. When putting a program together, you need to consider things like:

1. What are your goals? (long term & short term)
2. How old are you?
3. What is your current weight?
4. What is your experience level?
5. How flexible are you?
6. Have you suffered any injuries in the past and if so, do certain exercises or certain ranges of motions bother you?
7. Do you have any other medical problems?
8. What type of equipment do you have access to.
9. What type of lifting schedule do you have time for?

All of these things, plus a few more depending on your physical condition, must be looked at when designing a program. 

Everybody is a little different. Arnold once said that if everyone was the same, then he could just publish his chest routine and everybody would have a 52, 54 inch chest if they followed it. So you need to do some experimenting to figure out what works best for you! A good example is that Prince has found out that doing triceps and biceps back to back bothers him. On the other hand, I get much better results doing it this way. Some guys would never think about doing chest and shoulders on the same day because they feel like their shoulders are being overtrained. On the other hand, this combination, works very well for others. I think that you see my point here.

The bottom line is, don't get too frustrated if a particular workout that somebody gives you doesn't work. I've been doing this for over 16 years and I'm constantly changing my routine around because my muscles get adapted so easily. So hang in there man and if you want me to lay you out a program, just give me a little more info.


----------



## GoStars (Dec 29, 2000)

Prince,

My workout is similar to yours except I have legs on wednesday so I can spread both upperbody workouts as far apart from one another.

------------------
Veni, Vidi, Vici


----------



## harms50208 (Dec 29, 2000)

Does anyone work Chest/Back on the same day?
Mon: Chest/Back
Tues: Legs/abs
Weds:Shldr/Arms
Thurs: Rest
Fri:Legs/abs
Sat: (light,high reps) Back/Shldr/Arms
Sun: Rest


----------



## Large And In Charge (Dec 29, 2000)

You bet, and chest and back on the same day works great for me!


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 29, 2000)

What about barbell decline? And you know what else helps work your chest? Close griped front lat pulldown.


----------



## devastation25 (Dec 29, 2000)

nope i never do flat bb bench.  it an ego lift and i do not need it.

flat bb bench hurts my shoulder (baseball injury) too much and my chest grows just fine with db's

i do use incline bb bench for a change.  i feel it is much more effective than flat bench for overall chest development.

decline sucks in my opinion. i woould much rather just stick to heavy weighted dips.



[This message has been edited by devastation25 (edited 12-29-2000).]


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 30, 2000)

Well, I'll answer your questions first...

1. Goals- I will show you my stats right now and then my goals which I want to reach in 6 months...
 Now 
6'
185 lbs.
32" waist
14" arms
40" chest
25" thighs
17" calves
12" forearms
~14% Bodyfat

Goals by 6-0-01

6'2"
200 lbs.
34" waist
16" arms
44" chest
26" thighs
18" calves
14" forearms
10% bodyfat

2. I am 16 1/2

3. Weight is 185

4. Experience level..I know some, but not a lot and I have lifted weights for about 1 and a half years.

5. Pretty flexible..not a gymnast or anything though

6. I have had elbow problems from doing bicep curls with an ez-curl bar and sometimes my shoulder hurts if I do bench or triceps, but not always. For biceps to help not hurt my elbow I do DB's and I have a curl extension attached to my bench.

7. No medical problems

8. I have my bench, which has incline/flat/decline..Has leg curl and leg extension on the end. I also have a lateral pulldown attachment. Also, I have Dumbbells...the weight for the dumbbells ranging from 5 lbs. to 75 lbs.

9. I don't have a job right now, so any time is good, but once I get a job I am not sure when I will be able to lift..The times will either be monday-friday at either 3pm or at 8pm and I don't know on sat-sun...But right now I can lift whenever.

I would really appreciate it if you could put a schedule together for me, I know what workouts I should do, but maybe you have more then I know and you could probably set up a schedule better than me, thanks.


----------



## Large And In Charge (Dec 30, 2000)

I will e-mail you bro because this will be an awfully long post on the board if I don't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Basically it sounds like you have the same type of home equipment that I have so that makes this a little easier. My brand of equipment is Body Solid! Do you have a bench with arms so you can do barbell bench presses and rack the weight? Also do you have any idea how much protein you take in everyday? This is a real key when building muscle.

Even though I will e-mail you details of a program, right now I will give you a great start! 

This Internet site has most exercises that you will find in a gym. It not only has detailed written instructions on each exercise but it also has an animated demonstration of the exercise.
http://gymamerica.com/gymamerica/exercise/ga_exercise_animated_demos/1,3124,,00.html 

Most of these exercises you already probably know but some of them you might not. So I will hook you up bro just keep an eye on your inbox!


----------



## MightyKing (Dec 30, 2000)

Thanks...you know my email? heathjones3@hotmail.com    --wasn't sure if I had it in my profile or not... No arms, if I'm doing DB Bench or something I usually finish my last rep, bring it to my chest, sit up, which is hard, hehe, then I slowly put the weights to the floor. My bench is Impex-Fitness..pretty good quality. I don't know how much protein I take in every day..at least right now I don't even have a diet schedule planned out, so my meals vary each day.


----------



## mac sloan (Jan 6, 2001)

For abs don't train the rectus 4 times a week,maybe twice.


----------

